# valley pan



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm guessing the piece of metal in the tube is supposed to be there?
seems odd.
Where does the rubber grommet go? 
on the intake manifold top?
a got 2 studs 2 nuts and 3 washers..........:confused
so when the nuts are tightened the pan pulls down in the middle making the seal
What do the bottom of the sides mate to?
the heads have to be on 1st?
thanks
TK


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes your heads need to be mounted, but do not seal the pan after you mount them, wait until your ready to install the motor as you will want to soak your lifters in oil to pump them up overnight before installing them prior to start-up. i have to pull my intake and pan back off to check a few lifters that are sticking so if i were to do it again i would have set valve lash with the pan off then assembled dry, installed engine, then seal and install pan/manifold/carb let gasket seal dry and fire it up.....:cheers


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Make sure the bolts are not to long , as it will hit the cam .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And don't tighten the valley pan too much or you'll tweak it and yu can break the bolts, etc. EZ does it!! The grommet is for the PCV valve and is at the rear. The ends of the VP contact the block, and the sides contact the heads. As the others have said, make sure your lifters are soaked, and the surfaces are CLEAN before you install. Black silicone used with discretion works well here, too, to help the gasket seal.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

We no longer "soak" lifters prior to installation. That has changed about 10 years ago. Since most Pontiacs today use an "adjustable" valve train, it's far easier to get the lash "correct" by installing the entire valve train prior to installing the valley cover. Set the lash to where the plunger in the lifter depresses about .020-.030" (about 1/2 the "travel"). Use ONLY the "firing order" method of setting lash.

This method is perfect for mild cam applicatons (non-adjustable), and is also quite good for those that must use adjustable rockers, and install the inner springs after cam "break-in". 

Prior to initial "start up", the oil system is well primed with a drill, effectively lubing and "filling" the lifters. 

Jim


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd have to disagree with the soaking of the lifters is not needed. 
It doesn't matter what kind of valve adjustments are used, if it's a non solid lifter, soak them overnight.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I'd have to disagree with the soaking of the lifters is not needed.
> It doesn't matter what kind of valve adjustments are used, if it's a non solid lifter, soak them overnight.


But, if you throroughly and correctly prime the oiling system, spinning the oil pump with a drill while slowly turning the motor through a couple of revolutions with a torque wrench and observing oil coming out the top of all 16 pushrods, you've filled the lifters completely with oil --- probably much more so than you would have by just soaking them.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In agree with Rukee on this one, for the simple reason that it's what I've always done and it certainly can't HURT anything. That said, I have assembled nowhere NEAR as many engines as Mr. Peabody, and he and Mr. Bear know what they're talking about and they do make perfect sense. Me, I'll go on soaking 'em as a "feel good" type of thing....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not everyone has access to the prime tool, and it takes nothing but some oil and a pan/can/plastic bottle/the box they came in with the cover of the box under the bottom side to soak them in. With such an easy insurance of the lifter being filled, I would ask....why the heck wouldn't you do it??


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

You "wouldn't do it" so you can ACCURATELY set preload BEFORE installing all the "covers". I thought that was clear. Once a lifter is "full" of oil, you cannot accurately set preload unless it's "running". THAT makes a HUGE mess, and is "hit or miss". 

"Because that's what I've always done..." If you only knew how many times I've heard that. I will "counter" with "If you're doing things the same as you did last year, you're behind the times." (Smokey Yunik said that, not me)

If you're comfortable doing things a certain way, and you KNOW it "works" (based on actual experience, not "hearsay"), by all means, keep doing it. Part of my "job" is to update and educate. Take it for what it's worth. But please, always understand, I do not post "opinions" unless they are specifically qualified as such. This particular subject is not a matter of opinion, but a matter of accepted procedure within a profession.

Jim


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Then as a shop owner for over 21 yrs and an engine builder for over 30, I must be behind the times as I've always filled the lifters before installing, and have never had an issue with setting the valves while the engine is still on the stand. 

/me watches the world pass by.......


----------

